# Michele Welton



## unjugetito (Jan 2, 2011)

My sister ran across a webite and is considering buying some books from her. She asked if I had heard of her but I have not so I'm turning to my favorite group of much smarter than I dog people :biggrin1:

Has anyone heard of Michele Welton and would you recommend her books/general training methods? :ear:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

unjugetito said:


> My sister ran across a webite and is considering buying some books from her. She asked if I had heard of her but I have not so I'm turning to my favorite group of much smarter than I dog people :biggrin1:
> 
> Has anyone heard of Michele Welton and would you recommend her books/general training methods? :ear:


Tell her to save her money. Never heard of her. Did a quick search and her philosophy is misguided in my opinion. What sort of books does she want ,. I've read a lot of the most popular books . Lots of good books out there. But there's ten times more bad ones. I can give her a list of 50 . It all depends what she's looking for.


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

Once again, Dave to the rescue! Thank goodness we have you!!! And thanks for the heads up on Sabine's Quigley.


----------



## unjugetito (Jan 2, 2011)

@ Dave would appreciate any recommendation. She has 4 dogs 3 weimaraners They all get along well but need work on basic commands and maybe have them work to keep them from becoming bored. She was going to try putting one in a local class and work with others by herself. I know she is having housebreaking issues with the youngest weim too who although neutered has marking everything in site LOL


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

unjugetito said:


> @ Dave would appreciate any recommendation. She has 4 dogs 3 weimaraners They all get along well but need work on basic commands and maybe have them work to keep them from becoming bored. She was going to try putting one in a local class and work with others by herself. I know she is having housebreaking issues with the youngest weim too who although neutered has marking everything in site LOL


Tell her read Culture Clash by Jean Donaldson. But her best bet for specifics is simply to go to Dog Star Daily and use the search. http://www.dogstardaily.com/


----------

